# Ice fishing at Mary's Lake



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

My Dad and I hiked into Mary's Lake to go ice fishing. There was about 8 to 10 inches of fresh powder. At the lake, we had to drill through about a foot of ice. We went to Lower Mary's by the dam, and caught two brook trout. We would of stayed longer, because whenever a school would swim through, the bite was on, but it was so windy we headed out. Saw some big fish on our fish finder, and think they might be some of the legendery Lakers up there. We were using white tube jigs. It was a great day (except really cold)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

First off, welcome to the forum. Looks like a good trip with your dad.
Good to see that you found some safe ice.


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah that was my second time ice fishing and it was awesome.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work on my stomping grounds.

Please keep in mind that although Lake Mary is safe avalanche danger wise (in most of the area) almost all of the lakes that are in the wasatch are very dangerous to be standing on.

Seriously consider bringing beacons, shovels, probes, avalungs, and the abiltiy to use them effectivley. You just never know if someone in the area might need rescue as well.

Check this site before leaving next time......
http://utahavalanchecenter.org/advisory ... e#advanced

Today was certainly a bad day to be under the slopes.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

so, let me see if I have this right: twins frequent these lakes. They love to post lots of pictures and reports. When someone else does the same, then we get a "Nice work on my stomping grounds" reply? As well as a lecture on when you should and shouldn't go?

Definition: Ironic -- coincidental or unexpected. Example: _It was ironic that p-soup selected Lake Mary for a fishing adventure after seeing multiple internet reports from others doing the same._

p-soup -- thanks for the report. Great picture. Next time make sure you check with the resident clowns before you dare tread on their stomping grounds -- wherever that might be.

[blockquote:m28a5yyj]*Note from UWN admin:*

[exclamation:m28a5yyj][/exclamation:m28a5yyj]"Next time make sure you check with the resident clowns before you dare tread on their stomping grounds..."

_That remark and your subsequent post further down the page hasn't gone over very well PBH. Everyone appreciates your insightful posts, but one way or another your argumentative responses need to stop. It's your choice how that happens._[/blockquote:m28a5yyj]


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

I have only ever hiked to Mary's Lake in the summer and if I recall, we hiked strait up the ski slopes of Brighton. Is that a problem this time of year? or is there some other way to get there?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

bsnowtaylor said:



> I have only ever hiked to Mary's Lake in the summer and if I recall, we hiked strait up the ski slopes of Brighton. Is that a problem this time of year? or is there some other way to get there?


You can hike up the slopes of brighton. Try not to get run over LOL!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Nice work on my stomping grounds.
> 
> Please keep in mind that although Lake Mary is safe avalanche danger wise (in most of the area) almost all of the lakes that are in the wasatch are very dangerous to be standing on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the safety tips. I hear the avalanche danger is high at the moment.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

PBH said:


> so, let me see if I have this right: twins frequent these lakes. They love to post lots of pictures and reports. When someone else does the same, then we get a "Nice work on my stomping grounds" reply? As well as a lecture on when you should and shouldn't go?
> 
> Definition: Ironic -- coincidental or unexpected. Example: _It was ironic that p-soup selected Lake Mary for a fishing adventure after seeing multiple internet reports from others doing the same._
> 
> p-soup -- thanks for the report. Great picture. Next time make sure you check with the resident clowns before you dare tread on their stomping grounds -- wherever that might be.


Hmm, I somehow I missed this gem. :roll:

Look PBH don't twist this thread to make it seem like I own Lake Mary or am saying this guy had no right to be there. From what I saw in the pic they played it ok and had a good time. Nothin wrong with that.

PBH I was just giving a freindly reminder that these alpine lakes are for the most part dagerous and should be treated as such. Standing by the inlet for example is a GREAT way to get killed. PBH did you notice that the avalanche danger was rated as high that day? Well considering the rating system goes "low, moderate, considerable, high, and extreme" I can tell you that yes there should be something said about avalanches. Moderate days even kill people.

In years past many people have been caught in slides below the lake and around the area. Now yes there is a safe way to get to Mary but you must stick to the trail, stay out from under the gullies, and stay out from under the steep slopes of Lake Mary (inlet side especially). To pretend that the backcountry is anything different is truly asinine behavior......especially for a "know it all" like you.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

know-it-all like me?

I'm not the guy displaying my wealth of knowledge. But I appreciate your concern for others. The world needs more people like you. Merry Christmas.


(looking forward to your next report)


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

I hate to interupt your argumet, but are you serious about being able to hike up the slopes of Brighton? Is that really the Mary's lake we are talking about? The ski patrol does not get angry about someone on snowshoes huffing it against traffic underneath the Majestic quad lift?


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I think they take the lifts up and snow shoe-ski to the lake.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

and this is why utahwildlife.net has turned into a hole. it always takes someone with a half a brain to really ruin it. i mean hek everytime someone new comes on here and posts someone always spoils it mainly you PBH. In the past ( waaaayyyy past ) u always shared great informaiton not to much on places but whatever it was it was good and appreciated at the time. now it just sux its always about how you would do as if ur the kind ruler sorry man but you have some issues. stop messing up this site for others if you havent noticed it dosent get many posts from anyone knew especially and when it does why would someone want to post again it turns into something else. what a waste why cant people stick to posting, educating and stuff this is nothing more than a call out forum thanks goof-PBH.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

This topic continues to stray from the original subject. I'm locking it.


----------

